# Hes obviously happy and not coming back



## noideato20 (Oct 27, 2009)

Everyone keeps saying you should work on changing yourself. Since were seperated who can recommend a really good self help book for me.


----------



## Bigsigh (Oct 26, 2009)

There is lots of them out there. The best one I found for my situation is The Power of Now by Eckhard Toole


----------



## Sven (Nov 18, 2009)

James.

It's in the New Testament. Read the first chapter and tell me what you think.


----------



## noideato20 (Oct 27, 2009)

Ive heard alot of people recommend that five love languages. Im sorry but I am having the worst day. I lost my debit card and I had to call and cancel it and I started sobbing on the phone to the bank. I cried in front of my kids. The pain of this is just unbearable sometimes. Its cold and dreary outside and im lonely and i miss my husband and I feel like im gonna have a nervous breakdown. Ive been praying all day but all I can do is cry. Its like my soul is aching if that makes any sense. I dont know what happened except for today is one week since he has been gone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sven (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm so sorry you are hurting.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

noideato20,

Sorry you had a bad day yesterday...I hope today is better for you. When I separated from my ex, I read Simple Abundance...little short snippets so it was easy to pick up/put down whenever I had a few minutes.

I can't remember where I heard this, but I also found a picture of myself as a little girl...put it in a frame on my nightstand....just a reminder of 'me' when I was still a young dreamer....it helped me to stay grounded. At some point, I actually redid my bedroom...made it more of a comfy retreat for myself


----------

